# The latest versatile dog.....



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

the Pointing Chesapeake Bay Retriever. Just when you thought you had seen it all...[attachment=0:1f3zlgg8]Copy of pointing Chessie 011.jpg[/attachment:1f3zlgg8]


----------

